# Went to reptile expo in white plains :o



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought a black and white female sand boa, I was bad lol. Any one else go?  (I'm actually in the parking lot as I type this)
Thinking of naming her whiteout.whatcha think?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That's a cool name, I like it


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you 
Oooo how could I forget. I also got 1000 meal worms for opal for $8 lol


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

I always want to go but never have the money for the four hour drive and the almost definite purchase haha. I love sand boas. You'll have to post pics!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol yeah luckly I live only an hour away from white plains and maybe 30mins from the one on LI. x3 Yay.
Any pics of my new baby girl. 

















I should of got a pic of my two sand boas together. D: Boo forgot and to lazy to try and find them in their tank. Maybe tomorrow. ha


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oooohhhhh! Look at how small she is. so cute. How big will she get?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

She should be about 24-36in (my boy should only be 15-18 in) and she should be about 300g -400g hopefully. :3


----------

